# More CT storm videos/pics



## 04f250fisher (Sep 13, 2008)

Here are some during and after pics and videos. First one is a town truck being pulled out.


----------



## 04f250fisher (Sep 13, 2008)

Video of pushing snow back for the state.

Video plowing during the storm.


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

04f250fisher;1603535 said:


> Video of pushing snow back for the state.
> 
> Video plowing during the storm.


How did you get the job with the state?


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

04f250fisher;1603535 said:


> Video of pushing snow back for the state.
> 
> Video plowing during the storm.


I like the top of cab view but how to keep snow off the lens?


----------



## 04f250fisher (Sep 13, 2008)

Got the job through a friend who is a private contractor that runs a truck for the state. They called for the loader so I went as the operator. Spent three days running it. I had a few videos that the snow covered the lense quickly. Snow slowed down enough to keep it off the lense of the camera.


----------



## 04f250fisher (Sep 13, 2008)

Heres one more plowing.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

cool pics


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

brings back great memories of that night haha


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

aperfcrcle;1604794 said:


> brings back great memories of that night haha


That was a good night...and day! Where are you on LI?


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

04f250fisher;1604498 said:


> Heres one more plowing.


This one shows just how slow each job went. Plow, plow, plow for 15 minutes and you can just begin to see a good size clearing in the middle of a lot that is usually done 5 minutes ago. And you still have the monster piles to push back or move the next day...


----------



## 04f250fisher (Sep 13, 2008)

No matter how much i tried to keep up it built up so quickly that it was impossible. The best thing i did was buy a set of chains for 150bucks. I never got stuck the whole storm. Probably wont use them again for awhile but im glad I had them


----------



## Top Dog (Sep 13, 2009)

*CT Blowers*

we ran 2 blowers on 95 and 1 on 91 it was a long week but worth it here are a couple pics we have a ton of video but cant figure out how to post that I have to say everyone up there was awesome to deal with even the local snow guys were welcoming and we were very impressed how well the private parking lots looked compared to the roads

few videos on twitter @topdogservice


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I saw a blower working rt 8 the same as ours. I just stopped and watched how much snow it could move. That unit said city of buffalo.I also saw 2cat 928 loaders with blowers from upstate NY blowing back RT 1 in orange ct. It was interesting to see how unprepeared we are to handle 4' snowfalls I heard one DPW director is going to loss his job over his crews handling or lack of during the storm. Three days after the storm he had not plowed 50 percent of his roads and the other half were maybe one lane at best. In a small town with open roads and no cars parked along them!


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

Heres a few photos I took


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

A few more shots....


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Top Dog;1607237 said:


> we ran 2 blowers on 95 and 1 on 91 it was a long week but worth it here are a couple pics we have a ton of video but cant figure out how to post that I have to say everyone up there was awesome to deal with even the local snow guys were welcoming and we were very impressed how well the private parking lots looked compared to the roads
> 
> few videos on twitter @topdogservice
> View attachment 124394
> ...


You weren't involved in the broken houses windows.collapsed sheds and pool damage from blowing snow over the sound barrier were you? As the story goes someone did extensive damage to homes blowing snow over a sound barrier.


----------



## Top Dog (Sep 13, 2009)

No but we heard about that. Ouch I heard it was local airport blower


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Glad to hear that. There was no mention of what blower did it. The cost of damage is over 150k plus and is expected to be way over that.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

04f250fisher;1604498 said:


> Heres one more plowing.


Nice video, thanks for sharingThumbs Up


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

mdb landscaping;1610224 said:


> A few more shots....


Any video Matt? Nice shots...


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow nice spot with the camera, im going to have to try it there. Cup sticks to the paint good?


----------



## 04f250fisher (Sep 13, 2008)

Yep suction cup stuck great to the paint. I have the gopro hero3 so I was able to control it from my phone which worked well. Im going to try some rainx on the lense next time to see if it helps with the snow sticking to it


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

Heres a few more from another account. This one was a parking garage. It took a few buckets to dump it off the roof. Never thought we would have to plow the inside of a parking garage


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Now that is cool!


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

That is a lot of weight on that upper deck.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 7, 2007)

Ha! I had to fly out of Bradley that Monday and at 5 AM people we're trying to dig their cars out of drifts in the 2nd row in from the edge of the garage there. Still some snow in there as of Sunday, too.


----------



## john06duramax (Nov 27, 2012)

04f250fisher;1603535 said:


> Video of pushing snow back for the state.
> 
> Video plowing during the storm.


How did you get in with simsbury in t'ville?


----------

